# Headed to the Keys.



## Hunter/Mason (Aug 2, 2015)

e're headed down to big pine key this Friday for a much n e deed vacation. We booked a house for the month of August into the 1st of September. Taking my 23 & 1/2' Sea Pro. Hopefully catch some fish and lobster.


----------



## Limitless (Aug 3, 2015)

You will be able to do both.  Yellowtails out in 80' and the patch reefs; dolphin trolling 300' to 600' on the weed lines; Lobs out back in the Content Keys.  There will be lots of traps, but you'll find bugs in the deeper channels.  Have a great, safe, trip!


----------



## mlbowfin (Aug 3, 2015)

jealous!


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Aug 3, 2015)

Thanks for the info. I haven't been since 2001. I'm gonna try and keep posting pics. It will be Me my wife both our boys 10 and 8 and our 3 yr old little girl. So it should be full of adventure.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Aug 3, 2015)

Hate were gonna miss the earlier gator season. My wife drew a zone 7 tag my dad drew a zone 7 and my brother drew a zone 8 tag. Well get after them when we get back.


----------



## Limitless (Aug 4, 2015)

Just saw your dates - dont leave the boat in the water the entire time.  Pull it for at least a full day (or two) and wash the bottom well.  The canals will allow growth, including barnacles, a lot faster than you think.

Also, if it's blowing offshore there is decent snapper fishing out back just outside of the Contents on the incoming in around 20'.   Chum back into the shallower rocks.


----------



## Permitchaser (Aug 4, 2015)

I am envious I love the keys. How long do you think it will take to drive?


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Aug 4, 2015)

Yep I'm gonna pull it out regularly.  Thanks for the info too. I'm gonna drive far as I can stand it Friday. Then on in saturday. I drove to Miami in just under 10 hrs in January,  but with no boat in tow. I still have to make very regular pee pee stops with my kids. They really like gas station bathrooms.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Aug 10, 2015)

We made it down Friday night. The ole expedition only burnt 70 gals of gas. We ventured out to looe key and had a ball snorkeling.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Aug 10, 2015)

Then we slid over to a  nearby patch reef and put out some chum. Had 100s of fish around us. All I did was bait hooks untangle lines and tie on new 1s. But definitely a great 1st day in a new place we know almost nothing about.


----------



## Limitless (Aug 11, 2015)

Nice catch.  Looks like your crew is having a ball.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 11, 2015)

Great fishing down there.  I always have good luck and lots of fun.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Aug 11, 2015)

We're still learning where we can and can't go. Most of it is unmarked going back into what they call the content keys. It's very shallow. I followed a couple of boats for a while till I got scared running in 18" of water. So we turned and went snorkeling somemore today.


----------



## Permitchaser (Aug 12, 2015)

Those precious children will remember this trip the rest of their lives. Have a great time. I love to take my grandsons fishing


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Aug 13, 2015)

My Mom and Dad came down to stay for a few days. We headed out to look for weed lines. We quit after 10 or so miles out and 7-800' of water. We did see what looked to be a 7' Marlin about 10' from the boat soon as we cleared to 100' depth mark. That was really cool. We lost a 10 lb dolphin on a trolled bait in a 100' w no weeds. Then found a lone bouy holding a school of 50 or so chicken dolphin.  Hooked up on 4 and tried to let the boys play em and it just didn't work out. Finally had a solid hook up but a big cudda cut it half into right next to the boat. So back to the shallow patch reefs and let them fill up on big mangroves for several hours. We had another big cudda come up to the back of the boat. He decided to take a boat ride back w us. The kids loved that. I'll have pics tomorrow.


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Aug 13, 2015)

*Beautiful Picture*



Hunter/Mason said:


> We made it down Friday night. The ole expedition only burnt 70 gals of gas. We ventured out to looe key and had a ball snorkeling.



That is a beautiful picture.  But I would seriously consider getting a towed float with a Red And White Slash, Diver Down flag.  The Florida Marine Patrol will ticket you if you are too far from a flag.  Every year there are divers or snorkelers hit by motorboats.  I never let  my family get more than 50 ft. from a floating flag and display one on my boat.  We scuba dive and snorkel.  I've had boaters still cut between the flag and my boat.

Anywhere from Miami-South I would fly the Blue International Diver Down flag from my boat also.


----------



## mattech (Aug 14, 2015)

Very cool!!!


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Aug 14, 2015)

10-4 that was at Looe Key so I wasn't too worried.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Aug 14, 2015)

Yesterday's Catch


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Aug 14, 2015)

Some from today


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## Hunter/Mason (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## Hunter/Mason (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## Hunter/Mason (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## Hunter/Mason (Aug 14, 2015)

Heat index was 103 today and there was no breeze. We still managed 11 keeper dolphin before we decided it was time for a snorkel break and in to clean fish and have a fresh grilled Mahi dinner. Had a ball watching them double up on them every few minutes. It's bad when it's so hot you have to leave biting fish to go swim but we were roasting.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## sea trout (Aug 16, 2015)

wow man that is on our to do list!!!!!!!!!!
Please keep the pics coming they are awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## Hunter/Mason (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## Hunter/Mason (Aug 17, 2015)

Finally after several hours looking and diving I found 1 keeper in 8' of water way way back around the content keys.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Aug 17, 2015)

It's soooo tempting.  Seen over 100 like this 1. All 8pt. Except 1 9pt.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## sea trout (Aug 17, 2015)

Just looks like a good place to be!!!!! Right up me n my families ally!!!!
Y'all make sure to be safe!!!! We love the pics!!!!!!


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Aug 19, 2015)

Been a little slow the last couple days.  But the boys caught this 47 1/2" Cuda by themselves.  It was a battle to say the least. We had a chum bag out. But after about an hour nothing came. We we about to leave when Hunter said Woo ooh  it a barracuda.  I already had a rod with a wire leader and hook ready. I hooked em a ballyhoo we had in the bait box and pitched it to him and handed them the rod. He swallowed it. Took em about 20 mins taking turns to get him to the boat. I'd say he was around 40lbs.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Aug 19, 2015)

If you ever need a 3yr old to be still. Hand them a new pin fish trap. They can't resist sticking those little hands in those little holes. Liked to never got her hand out.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Hunter/Mason (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Hunter/Mason (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## dawg2 (Aug 19, 2015)

You aren't eating the cuda are you?


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Aug 19, 2015)

I tried it. A decent piece to see what it was like. And make sure no 1 else got sick. Also talked with some local guys that do. They haven't had a problem. I have to say I liked it better than the Mahi Mahi we caught the same day. Yes I do know the risk.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Aug 19, 2015)

They also said same risk eating grouper, bigger snapper, kings, ect.


----------



## uninc156 (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm going down in 2 weeks. what were you trolling for the phin?  how far were you out? we plan on hitting the humps if the weather in nice.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Aug 20, 2015)

Red/Burgundy Billy baits. We were right off the ledge100' I'm not going too far w the kids. We also had a huge Marlin within feet of the boat that day. I don't own a reel big enough to hold 1 of those. We have been around the content keys the last several days due to 3' ish seas on the Atlantic side. Not many lobsters either. Good luck to yall.


----------



## hawkdriver (Aug 21, 2015)

great pictures...i'd love to take the family down there and bring the boat along. starting to do a little research on the islamorada area. is this your first trip down there?


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Aug 21, 2015)

I went with my parents in 01 when I was 18. But no boat so pretty much yes. Also local help is non existing.  We're having a tough time. If we ever come back it will be to marathon or Islamorada.  Easier access to gulf or Atlantic.  All this backcountry is no good for my kids now. They just want to drop and reel ect. So serious quiet flats stalking is out for us.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Aug 21, 2015)

Had to give them a break almost everyday for the last 2 weeks on a boat they were ready to be back in there element.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Aug 21, 2015)

The boys race BMX and we're usually all over the southeast somewhere racing. So they were itching to hit the skate park for a little bit.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Aug 21, 2015)

If you haven't been make a stop at Robbies in Islamorada to feed the tarpon.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Aug 21, 2015)

They do get a little bighty.


----------



## hawkdriver (Aug 21, 2015)

very cool....our kids are 13,12, and 3 so i get it. my biggest concern with planning these trips is keeping everyone entertained all the time. I'm looking at a place in islamorada that has a beach and a place to dock the boat...boat would always be ready, but a pool and a beach would be there for other times. the pics are great....glad y'all are having a good time!


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Aug 21, 2015)

Yesterday's catch. My oldest on the left wanted to catch 1 by himself.  We trolled 1 ofthe dolphin rigs through a cut coming through the back country. We had hardly got up to trolling speed when he folded the rod down and shot out of the water. I 1st thought it was a tarpon.  He almost spooled the reel. This is the last 1 we are keeping though.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Aug 21, 2015)

48 1/2"


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Aug 21, 2015)

Arm load of baby coconuts.


----------



## uninc156 (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm taking some beefy setups. Hope mr marlin shows while we are down. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Aug 22, 2015)

It was really cool to see. We trolled the shelf for 5+ miles today and nothing. So we drifted the patch reef and caught a few


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Aug 25, 2015)

Had a good easy day fishing the bridge near where staying. Caught 3-4 limits of really nice Mangroves.  The biggest 19"s. Lost a big grouper and 1 nice keeper. Hooked 1 bid cudda but with a 6-7' leap he threw the hook. The kids had a ball. They really don't like shrimp they like the really small pin fish on a Carolina rig with 2' fluorocarbon 15lb leader and a small live bait hook. Right at dark with the tide moving some. I'll get pics tomorrow.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Aug 26, 2015)

Finally found a few lobster. Even the boys were able to catch a few only 6' of water.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## Hunter/Mason (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## campboy (Aug 27, 2015)

Awesome!! Thanks for sharin!!


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Aug 28, 2015)

Pretty little red grouper on a Voodoo shrimp in 4' of water.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Aug 28, 2015)

I hope yall keep having fun and the storm don't ruin it. Your pictures have me really wanting to go down in November.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Aug 28, 2015)

Fishing is really tough right now. I'd never come back this time of year.  I think way earlier or later would definitely be better.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Aug 28, 2015)

I'm not sure but I think this may be a world record Needlefish.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## Hunter/Mason (Aug 28, 2015)

Only found 1 big lobster today a few grunts and snapper. We've also been finding stone crab claws everwhere not sure what's eating the crab though???


----------



## sea trout (Aug 29, 2015)

Awesome pictures!!!!!
That table full of mangroves looks fabulous!!! We catch alot of those offshore in pcb and i know they are delicious!!!

Congrats on a great time!!


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Aug 29, 2015)

Finally caught a tarpon. With this storm coming in the wind was too bad to go out anywhere today. So we eased around some mangrove islands. I saw a few tarpon and threw the tackle box at em even live small pinfish. I tied on a worm hook and a silver glitter superfluke and Iit was on. Sure did put on a show.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## Hunter/Mason (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## Limitless (Aug 30, 2015)

heads up:  Stone Crab season is closed.  Dont have any claws in the boat.

I have found them before like you described, and dont know what happened to the body of the crab.  I'm guessing a Jewfish or big inshore Grouped ate them.  

That Tarpon catch is great.  Nice pics!


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Aug 30, 2015)

The kids wanted to bring some back. They were hollow so I figured it wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Aug 31, 2015)

Looks like a great trip. I fish the Keys at least once a year, normally the upper Keys, I base out of Islamorada.  Did you happen to get into the mangroves and find any snook? They were everywhere this past April.  I now fly fish, looking forward to being down there this fall.  Robbie's is great, they have a heck of a cracked conch and Key Billy Beer.  As for feeding the tarpon, I have seen too many people get banged up feeding them there....though I have anchored up at the bridge and tried to catch them.  There is a heck of a bonefish flat just a minute or two run from Robbie's.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Aug 31, 2015)

We've seen a few but w 3 kids in the boat and lids and coolers banging makes for a hard sight fishing trip. But i have been trying. I bought a speargun the other day and broke it in today. Shoulda had my butt kicked for not getting 1 the 1st day. Anyone coming down and doing any snorkeling should try it. Could get highly addictive!


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Aug 31, 2015)

Hogfish shot placement right behind the shoulder.  Water was really murky if it clears up it'll be on. I'm gonna have to leave early due to me getting a huge job starting in agusta that wasn't on the table when I left but from now till Thursday were gonna keep at it. If the Atlantic will lay down enough not to beat the kids up well go after dolphin 1 more time.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Sep 1, 2015)

Well we got out today and almost had enough pinfish to go all day. When my phone started ringing it wouldn't quit. I've waited years to come down and do this. We made it almost the entire time we paid for. But the boat is on the trailer and almost packed. Georgia bound for us in a few. BACK TO WORK that won't wait. Thanks for all the comments hope yall enjoyed the pics.


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Sep 1, 2015)

This is the setup the guys use bully netting lobster at night. They use the sea striker flounder lights. Almost every yard has a old skiff and they skim around d the flats at night. Figured the guys that gig flounder in ga. Might like the idea never seen any like it on the ga coast.


----------

